# Atlas M6-700 Taper Attachment



## ksierens (Feb 23, 2016)

Since my birthday is coming up, I thought I would treat myself to a new toy for my Craftsman 101.21200 6" lathe.  I didn't even know that made them for these lathes, but I do see it in a catalog from the 50's

I know I could have made one, or bought an after-market one, but there is just something about the old stuff ...


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 23, 2016)

I patterned the one I made from that one for my lathe.


----------



## ksierens (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice Mike!


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree nice job, now do you ever use that lathe, it's way to clean no chips or oil nothing. My poor lathe is so buried its not even see able so I'm kinda jealous , yupp it's perty , Someday mine will be again. I want to make one for my Logan or buy one. Good luck with it.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 23, 2016)

I use mine everyday.
I just clean every night before going upstairs.
I hate to come down to a dirty work area the next day.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 23, 2016)

lots of food for thought there! To couple the cross slide to the taper attachment, do you just run the cross slide far enough to disengage the nut, remove it and then bolt the taper attachment bit in its place?


----------



## ksierens (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh yes, I use it, I just wait until it is clean to take pictures. Plus, it is in my basement, and my wife complains when she gets metal chips in her socks. 

Matt, yes, you run the nut off the screw and bolt the "Draw Bar" to cross slide.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Go here and you can watch Mr Pete aka Tubalcain demo the Atlas Taper attachment.
They are Videos # 71 and 72
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBC69869E8CB708F2


----------

